# Has anyone stripped the paint off of LTZ RS Wheels and polished them to a high luster



## mem67 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have done it on my previous car (Caddy CTS) and they looked great. Only downside, maintenance, keepin them polished and shiny. I am thinking about doing it to my LTZ RS. I think it will add a lot of class / bling. 

Please chime in if you have done it and post pics. 

Also let me know how smooth the metal was and if you had to sand a lot to get them smooth.

Thx!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

As far as I know, no one has removed the paint on their OEM wheels, only dipped over them. On the other hand its a pretty interesting idea, I really want to see you do this through now.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Local dealership sent an LTZ out to get the wheels chromed (essentially the same thing) If I see it around, I will get picture of them on the car. Its a white LTZ RS.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

mem67 said:


> I have done it on my previous car (Caddy CTS) and they looked great. Only downside, maintenance, keepin them polished and shiny. I am thinking about doing it to my LTZ RS. I think it will add a lot of class / bling.
> 
> Please chime in if you have done it and post pics.
> 
> ...


That was one of my plans if i keep my stock wheels for next summer.

I'll know next spring what i'll do.


----------

